# Molly Question



## Neight (Oct 20, 2012)

After my betta passed away, I decided to grow out my community tank, and yesterday, I went to the petshop for a blue platy or two for my group {I have one male and three females currently.}, only to find these beautiful, funny looking fish housed with their female platies! My mother instantly fell in love, and we came home with a beautiful blue platy and this strange fish. After doing some research to ensure I was giving this mystery fish the proper care, I discovered it was a female lyretail balloon molly. She's about two inches long, and kept in a ten gallon tank with four platies. I was very upset that this fish was unmarked, because I know mollies require a much bigger tank that I have no room nor money for! After looking around some more, I've seen a few people post about happily keeping a single molly in a small community tank. I've also seen that they do best in groups, and become easily board or listless without other mollies, but she's shown to be very attached to my blue female platy already. 
So, my question is, do I return the molly for another small fish or an african dwarf frog, or can I keep her safe and happy in the ten gallon?


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

http://www.theaquariumwiki.com/Platy http://www.theaquariumwiki.com/Molly return the Molly.


----------



## Neight (Oct 20, 2012)

EDIT: Investigated more thoroughly through the links you gave me, Chocolate, she is a balloon platy! The shape and size when looking them up matches hers much more closely than the balloon molly, and it explains why she would have been marked as a platy! 
EDIT II: Balloon platies do not have the lyretail feature. Sadly, she must be a molly...


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Mods don't close a thread when you get your info.


----------

